# How fast can a clownfish die in freshwater?



## Albino_101

*How fast do you think a clownfish can die in freshwater?*

Let me explain, I was at a petco today near the saltwater fish section(yes some petcos sell a few basic saltwater fish like damsels and clownfish) and there was a couple there with their daughter (appeared to be 7 or 8 years old), apparently they had just watched finding nemo recently and their kid really wanted a "nemo fish" when they finally found a worker to get the fish for them, he was very busy and just netted out a clownfish no questions asked, on their way out i kindly asked if they knew that the fish was saltwater, and the father replied "Oh well... we have plenty of table salt at home." and they left............ :chair: :chair: :chair:  I just stood their for a minute thinking, how long that poor fish would live. So I am asking everyone what they think on its survival chances.

EDIT** guys this question is your opinion I am not looking for a scientifaclly correct answer here.


----------



## Fishfirst

I've had Clownfish survive in freshwater for 20-30 minutes if its same pH and temp that they came out of.


----------



## Guest

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh talk about a noob!


----------



## bmlbytes

I would have been a little more forceful with him. I would have been like, "Sir, you have to have the correct amount of 'MARINE SALT' for it to live. If you don't your fish won't last the hour"

Poor fish.....

You would think that before buying a pet, you would at least ask the pet store associate what you need to keep the pet alive.

Also, my Petco sells a whole bunch of different salt water fish.

EDIT, I guess 30 min, since I had fish die one time from a bad water change, and that is how long they lived.


----------



## Toshogu

don't normally look in the saltwater question, but the morbidness of the question piqued my interest. Dude... sucks for that clown fish. Guy deserves what he gets tho. Kinda wonder what kinda father the man is. Very knee jerk decision. Prolly gonna yell at the kid when the thing dies the same day. idk. A good measure of a man is how he treats his lessers.


----------



## Albino_101

Yeah maybe I should have been more forceful with the father. I wonder if the movie finding nemo made a lot of ignorant parents go out and buy clownfish for their even more ignorant children, I think the movie is detrimental to the population of clownfish.


----------



## Guest

detrimental to the fish population very profitable for the fish store noobs.


----------



## Albino_101

True dat Zakk true dat! You should be a philosopher, my signature even has some quotes you can start with.


----------

